
Tale of Two Economies Will Determine Post-Lockdown Growth - MattGaiser
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2020-04-26/tale-of-two-economies-will-determine-post-lockdown-growth
======
drewlem
I think the real two economies actually are tech vs. everything else.

